# Wanted: iPad that will run latest version of Garage Band



## User (14 Nov 2017)




----------



## Cycleops (14 Nov 2017)

Deal on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad...=UTF8&qid=1510658217&sr=8-1&keywords=ipad2017
Or you could get this on the drip from EE, fifty quid upfront and thirty quid a month.
https://shop.ee.co.uk/tablets/pay-monthly-tablets/ipad-32gb-silver-good-as-new/details

Sorry, I’m hanging on to mine for a bit. They’re a great bit of kit.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Deal on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad...=UTF8&qid=1510658217&sr=8-1&keywords=ipad2017
> Or you could get this on the drip from EE, fifty quid upfront and thirty quid a month.
> https://shop.ee.co.uk/tablets/pay-monthly-tablets/ipad-32gb-silver-good-as-new/details
> ...


Ones that have been taken, used for a short while and then returned within the 30 day period.


----------

